
A Genealogy of Fuzzers - jiliac
https://fuzzing-survey.org/
======
jiliac
Hey HN :-)

I'm the author of a fuzzing survey published in in IEEE TSE this year
([https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8863940](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8863940)).
Fuzzing is a software testing technique which repeatedly runs a program with
generated inputs that may be syntactically or semantically malformed. In
recent years many fuzzers were released and a lot of research articles
published on the subject. But the snapshot made by the survey already is
almost one year old. So we made this website to display a genealogy database
of fuzzers and relevant papers which we plan to maintain up-to-date. Anyone
can contribute at: [https://github.com/SoftSec-KAIST/Fuzzing-
Survey](https://github.com/SoftSec-KAIST/Fuzzing-Survey) .

